# Lauren conrad makeup



## charmed123 (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi I really want to create this look, what products do i NEED TO use


----------



## kcam125 (Aug 20, 2008)

honestly, she doesn't really look like she has a lot on. For the eyes maybe neutral eyeshadows, liquid eyeliner &amp; mascara. For the lips &amp; cheeks just some gloss and blush.


----------



## Ashley (Aug 20, 2008)

It's so hard to see from this picture. Liquid liner, mascara...can't tell for eyeshadow. The cheek color looks like peachy and bronzed.


----------



## internetchick (Aug 20, 2008)

To me it looks like:

Foundation

Peachy blush

False eyelashes

mascara

liquid liner

a bit of pencil liner along the outside lower lashes

nude shadow or possibly an eye brightener

peachy gloss

highlight on cheeks and possibly forehead


----------



## ricababyy (Aug 20, 2008)

The lip color is neutral. Its pretty difficult.. I wanna say MAC's Ricepaper e/s but idk for sure.


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 20, 2008)

I can barely tell what she has on but I know she's a spokesperson for mark cosmetics. A lot of the times when I see her makeup descriptions she's almost always wearing mark.


----------



## perlanga (Aug 21, 2008)

Look at the mark website's there's a special Lauren's fave section and it'll list all the products she uses.


----------



## magneticheart (Aug 21, 2008)

I'd say:

Foundation, a bronzey coloured blush, clear lipgloss, a cream or beige coloured eyeshadow up to the brow bone, black liquid liner and mascara.

Tbh, it doesn't look like she's wearing that much make-up.


----------



## moccah (Aug 21, 2008)

hmmm she looks fat in that picture though.....

Lets see

Foundation

peachy blush

maybe a powder for t-zone

liquid eyeliner

concealer

mascara

false lashes

Highlighter under the brows

lipgloss in a nudish/pink/peach color

something for the brows (pencil/powder)

This kind of looks make it appear they are 'natural' but most of the time they wear a lot


----------



## emily_3383 (Aug 21, 2008)

all i see is liquid eyeliner and a bronzey blush.


----------



## -Chelsey- (Aug 21, 2008)

All I really see is mascara, liquid eyeliner, peachy blush and some pink/peach lip gloss.


----------



## xoxmonicaxox (Aug 22, 2008)

mark. products/ hahaha


----------

